

Flickr is Dead - fotoblur
http://www.lanceramoth.com/blog/2011/12/how-startups-use-propaganda

======
timjahn
While I agree that including Flickr in the title of those posts is an intended
tactic, this whole post comes off as a whiny competitor mad about their
competition getting more press than they are.

~~~
fotoblur
Fair enough. However no one said they were mad. And Fotoblur does get its fair
share of press. [http://ohgoodshot.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/1000-images-
fotob...](http://ohgoodshot.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/1000-images-fotoblur-a-
personal-photographic-journey/)

